# Audible buy 4 get $10 ends April 30



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

April is listening rewards month at Audible.

Buy 4 audiobooks with a regular price of $14.95 or higher and get a $10 coupon.

As long as the *Regular Price* is above $14.95 it counts... you can use your credits, you can use your member discount, you can buy gifts for other people.. even the Whispersync discount. Just keep an eye on the regular price.

You must purchase 4 or more by April 30, the coupon arrives within 10 days and expires May 31. Limit 1 reward per customer.

http://www.audible.com/mt/LR_April15/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad to hear it! I got an email as well. I'll definitely take on this offier


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's intriguing...I'm going to have to check it out!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

There is a classics Whispersync deal every month.. you buy the Kindle version and get the Audible version free, the ones I have seen so far, the Kindle version was also free. The one from March, The Blue Fairy Book, has a regular price of $14.95.. so it counts.

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Fairy-Book-Andrew-Lang-ebook/dp/B0084AMS9O/

http://www.audible.com/pd/Classics/The-Blue-Fairy-Book-Audiobook/B0076AO6NY

I'm not sure if it would work if you buy the Audible version at the same time as the Kindle version, so maybe it would be safer to go to Audible to buy that one instead of checking the little box and buying them together.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I was still able to get the March Classics Whispersync deal today, April 4. Thanks for the info.

My question: how do I find out about this deal every month?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I usually hear about things through the Audiobook group on GoodReads.. or the Kindle/Audlble thread in the Kindle forum at Amazon.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I was able to find this http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sr_aj?node=5744819011&ajr=0
On the top left is a link Read and Listen for Free: this takes you to the current offering Blue Fairy Book. No idea how often they change it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Huh, I will have to check this out. I wonder how far back the purchases go... I might have already bought 4 this month.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like I have 2 in the can... so the 2 I bought earlier do not count. Hmmm.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I received my $10 coupon on Friday.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BTW- Audible just sent me a email saying they are having a sitewide 50% off sale. Combine that with this and stretch your dollars a bit more.


----------

